# icefishing check list.feel free to add



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Ice fishing is popular and a lot of fun in Ohio. Each winter thousands of anglers venture out onto frozen lakes to fish through the ice. And, each winter there are ice-related accidents often caused by poor judgement or poor decisions based on inadequate information.
Here are some safety tips every person venturing out onto frozen lakes should observe:
Leave information about your plans with someone -- where you intend to fish and when you expect to return.
Wear a personal floatation device and DON'T FISH ALONE.
Ice varies in thickness and condition. Always carry an ice spud or chisel to check ice as you proceed.
Be extremely cautious crossing ice near river mouths, points of land, bridges, islands, and over reefs and springs. Current causes ice to be thinner over these areas.Avoid going onto the ice if it has melted away from the shore. This indicates melting is underway, and ice can shift position as wind direction changes.
Waves from open water can quickly break up large areas of ice. If you can see open water in the lake and the wind picks up, get off!
Carry a set of hand spikes to help you work your way out onto the surface of the ice if you go through. Holding one in each hand, you can alternately punch them into the ice and pull yourself up and out. You can make these at home, using large nails, or you can purchase them at stores that sell fishing supplies.
First time ice anglers should not venture out on any ice one wrong STEP could be a wet one.
Buddy system is always best. keep in mind NO such thing as SAFE ICE.

vIDEO ABOUT FALLING THROUGH THE ICE http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=109071

ICE FISHING CHECK LIST... Ogf market place is a good place to look for ice gear and other items needed https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/ogf-marketplace.14/.
ice auger
Sled for auger/gear
Bait bucket BUCKET FOR SITTING
Ice picks-could be a lifesaver http://www.fishusa.com/product/Frab...gn=google_ps&gclid=CO-X6NLB-sECFS2ZMgodTBsAJA

Fishing License
Ice Shelter (shanty) research before buying.
Propane heater. keep a window open.
Spud bar (for checking ice thickness)
Ice cleats https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=ice+cleats&tbs=vw:l,price:1,ppr_max:20&tbm=shop&start=20
Ice scooper. cold hands don't work well.
Hand warmers
Whistle
Extra clothes

Feel free to add to the list Fish Master


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Blackberry Brandy...lots and lots of Blackberry Brandy


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Fireball is must Minnowhead!!! No brandy


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't forget about your rod/reel combo's and fishing tacckkllleee!!!!!

Also flash light or headlamp, extra set of gloves in case originals get wet, small thing of Kleenex incase you have to drop something in the hole!  lol I always bring a bottle of water or two as well...

extra small propane tanks for heaters.....if no heaters you can always use them for barter on the ice!! LOLOL

Im sure there is more....gosh I cant wait lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

This is Brandy


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Minnowhead said:


> This is Brandy


Where can I pick me up one of those??


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Never venture onto early season ice ALONE., 
FOLLOW THE FOOTRACKS OF OTHERS
Early Season: ALWAYS FISH IN SIGHT AND/OR SHOUTING DISTANCE OF OTHERS OR USE THE BUDDY SYSTEM


Additional Items to Consider:
Spud Bar
Safety/Throw Rope
Cell Phone
Extra Set of Car/Vehicle Keys


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Jetboil Flash, ramen noodles and Starbucks instant coffee packets.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

This trick was shown to me by a Wisconsin ice fisherman. He packed a quart thermos of coffee, to this he added tablespoons of Nestley Quick chocolate.

Drank one cup prior to drilling holes. Shot of energy helps us older guys get with it. Plus you are getting double shot of caffeine. Some from the coffee and some from the Nestley.

If we were fishing a long distance he would save rest of " ice fishermans coffee " to about 30 minutes before quitting. Seemed to give some a boost of energy again for packing up and trekking back to truck.

How much Nestleys ? Experiment at home to come up with right ratio for your taste and how much " WAKE UP " you need. If you start bouncing off the walls you might want to dial the choc back a bit.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Some one else mentioned rope which I always have but especially early and late ice, I try to have a throwable floatations device with me too. Makes a good seat cushion too


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

A good pair of boots.....................Mark


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

Needle nose pliers in case a fish swallows your hook. And if you tend to be clumsy tie a string to the pliers with a float or to your coat so when you drop them they don't fall down the hole. 

Clip on depth finder weight is handy as well

Milk crates are handy to hold gear and as a seat


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

mousejam515 said:


> Needle nose pliers in case a fish swallows your hook. And if you tend to be clumsy tie a string to the pliers with a float or to your coat so when you drop them they don't fall down the hole.
> 
> Clip on depth finder weight is handy as well
> 
> Milk crates are handy to hold gear and as a seat


Is that if you tend to be clumsy a little jab at icefisherman4life ? Lol I seem to remember something about a leatherman taking a dive @ osp lol



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

bobberbucket said:


> Is that if you tend to be clumsy a little jab at icefisherman4life ? Lol I seem to remember something about a leatherman taking a dive @ osp lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I think that's a jab at all ice fisherman, lol if you fish hard water long enough you WILL lose something down the hole. So far I've lost a fully stocked lure box, lighters, pliers/hemos, and a cell phone. That hole is a magnet for way ward objects.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I've done the phone Down the hole thing myself lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Clip on depth finder weight. THAT is a good one. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the hole,somehow,magnetizes while being drilled.EVERYTHING dropped bounces DIRECTLY at the hole,regardless of how high,which direction,etc. that its dropped.PROVEN FACT.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Clip on depth finder weight. THAT is a good one.


Well everyone doesn't have all of those fancy expensive toys like some people!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I think the hole,somehow,magnetizes while being drilled.EVERYTHING dropped bounces DIRECTLY at the hole,regardless of how high,which direction,etc. that its dropped.PROVEN FACT.


Actually that long accepted fact has recently been disproved.

I learned it from a guy that flies RC air planes. Same reason they crash.

There is no gravity. The earth sucks. That is obviously why any thing dropped within suction range of an ice hole, goes down the hole.

Even Astronomers have used their amazing math skills to prove ice holes function the same as black holes in space.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Where can I pick me up one of those??


Any college campus or eatery. But I warn you. Those type of fishing accessories have high maintenance costs.

Thanks to the OP for started this thread and every one for the important safety tips and adding to the list..


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

just in case brandy stops by! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

THAT is funny !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I see you guys got the brandy covered. That's important. Brandy or beer makes the ice thicker, it's been proven-



> Report: Lake Ice Grows Safer To Venture Out On With Each Beer Consumed
> News in Brief  Science & Technology  alcohol  ISSUE 5003  Jan 20, 2014
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.theonion.com/articles/report-lake-ice-grows-safer-to-venture-out-on-with,35001/


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

rebump


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

icebucketjohn said:


> Never venture onto early season ice ALONE.,
> FOLLOW THE FOOTRACKS OF OTHERS
> Early Season: ALWAYS FISH IN SIGHT AND/OR SHOUTING DISTANCE OF OTHERS OR USE THE BUDDY SYSTEM
> 
> ...


lol i followed someones prints out as he was coming off walked out about 10' fell thru up to my knees.. never did that again.lol


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

WOW way to dig up a thread!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

vexilar... I take it before I'd take a rod.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

always put an extra set of dry clothes in your vehicle


----------



## foundupnorth (Jan 23, 2011)

FOOD and an extra pair of eye glass's(there's a pair of mine by the island at Nimi) for those of us that need them to see. But really, FOOD. nothing better than brat's or dog's or basa or burgers, maybe even chili. Always considered ice fishing a social event, so I bring extra


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

home made buddy grill


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Another home made grill for the buddy heater.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

chicken soup does the body good..


----------



## foundupnorth (Jan 23, 2011)

Love chicken soup. Just 1 question with the buddy heater cooker, do you use foil to cook a burger?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

foundupnorth said:


> Love chicken soup. Just 1 question with the buddy heater cooker, do you use foil to cook a burger?


We actually use an aluminum foil pan to cook everything, would be a heck of a mess without it!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I usually take a thermos with hot soup and a couple smokies in with it. I should add, I have a Stanley thermos that I took some pipe wrap insulation and wrapped the thermos and then covered it with duct tape, including the cap. Good hot soup and warm the smokies in the microwave. Stays steaming hot even on very cold days.


----------

